# AMS 1:20.3 Freight Cars in Classified



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I am reducing my stock.

These cars are in perfect condition.

Some are still in the boxes, others have been taken out and placed on shelves.

None of them have ever run on the railroad.

John


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

jb,
You have email.
Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

You have e-mail.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have gotten so many offers for these cars, my mind is boggled.

I want to be fair but obviously I cannot satisfy everyone.

When I opened my Email there were 7 replies plus I have gotten at least 3 telephone calls.

I guess I must have undervalued them!

Anyway, for those who did reply, I will take the weekend to figure out how I am going to split about 12 cars between everyone who made an offer.

I even had an offer to trade some of them for Bachmann 1:22.5 cars which I found very tempting.

Thanks for the interest.

John


----------



## tonkamo (Sep 19, 2011)

Most of us who sell go by first come first serve. Then there are no hard feelings. 

Keith


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad to hear the response was good. That tank car was mighty tempting, even though the EBT only ever had one and I've already built a model of it... 

(Yeah, it's a sickness. I'm about 80% finished with a model of a C-19, and I'll probably end up with one of Bachmann's new ones as well, backdating the loco to it's "as built" appearance. Like I need another loco, too...) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Are you still selling those AMS cars or what? I still see your ad in the classifieds. I received no response from my e-mail to you. Just curious.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry,

I have been out of town yesterday and today.

I sold 10 cars.

I have 4 Log cars, 2 AMS Flat Cars, 2 Bachmann Box Cars, 1 Hopper Car, 1 High Side Gondola left. All are 1:20 Scale. All are selling for 50 dollars.

I took the advice and sold them in order of the messages.

I hope I did not offend anyone.

I never expected so much response to my add.

PS: I still have the 3 passenger cars also.

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jbwilcox on 07 Aug 2012 11:20 PM 
Sorry,

I have been out of town yesterday and today.

I sold 10 cars.

I have 4 Log cars, 2 AMS Flat Cars, 2 Bachmann Box Cars, 1 Hopper Car, 1 High Side Gondola left. All are 1:20 Scale. All are selling for 50 dollars.

I took the advice and sold them in order of the messages.

I hope I did not offend anyone.

I never expected so much response to my add.

PS: I still have the 3 passenger cars also.

John
I was really interested in the AMS box cars and apparently they have been sold. Correct?


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

The AMS Box Cars are gone.

I do have 2 Bbachmann 1:20 Box Cars if you are interested.

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

No Thank you.


----------

